# Hello from Pemberton, BC



## SimonM (Nov 4, 2020)

Hello everyone, brand new to machining, have been welding for a while and was looking to expand on what I can build.

Bought an Excello 602 milling machine and Advance 1340 Taiwanese lathe a month ago.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 4, 2020)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!
Nice machines, what kind of work are you doing with them?


----------



## SimonM (Nov 4, 2020)

So far, I’ve only turned down a tranny/transfer case coupler. I have interest in automotive fabrication and I can see that being the main use along with metal parts for furniture. Being 2 1/2 hours away from Vancouver, I’m sure I’ll build a bunch of random little things as well to avoid the trip. I need to reorganize the garage first though.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Nov 4, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Hruul (Nov 4, 2020)

Welcome from the middle of the prairies.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 5, 2020)

Greetings from Calgary.


----------

